# W8 oil filter Location



## Rds_Frog (Feb 15, 2004)

I tried to do an oil change on my 04 W8 Passat and couldn't find it underneath. It wasn't out in the open that i could see. So if someone could tell me where it is located that would be great,


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: W8 oil filter Location (Rds_Frog)*

IIRC its on the passenger side near the front bumper area. Its a canister filter in a housing.


----------

